# OLD Slayer 185 auf 190mm Frästeil für Hinterbaudämpfer ....



## rur36 (20. April 2007)

Hi,

auch ich gehörte zu denen, die ein Old Slayer haben mit dem 185mm Dämpfer, dem tollen Sondermass....

Nun ärgert es mich schon, das man andere gute Dämpfer nicht einsetzen kann. 

Welche Möglichkeiten gibts nun... ?

- ein DNM mit 185mm
- ein Fox RP3 auf 185 mm, solls geben, nur ich finde da nix ....
- jetzt schon Dämpfer auf Lager legen, falls mal einer kaputt geht ...

Irgendwie alles nicht erbaulich...

Hat sich event. schon mal einer mit einem Frästeil, welches eine Verlängerung um 5mm bringt, Gedanken gemacht ?

Zwar ist die Anlenkung dann etwas anders, ob schlechter und weniger wirkungsvoll, das muss man am Ende sehen. Mit einem Aluteil, welches in die geschweisste Halterung passt, 2 Schrauben, sollte auch genug Festigkeit vorhanden sein. Flexibler wäre man in jedem Fall, auch wären 'dickere' Dämpfer möglich.

Oki, ist ein Gedankenspiel, es geht ja nur um 5 verfluchte mm....

Lasst mal die Gedanken schweifen! 

Alternativ vieleicht andere Hinterbau Wippen ? (anderer Hersteller, z.B. Kona, Scott o.ä.)

Happy Biking.
Ralph


----------



## rur36 (23. April 2007)

rur36 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch ich gehörte zu denen, die ein Old Slayer haben mit dem 185mm Dämpfer, dem tollen Sondermass....
> 
> ...



Keine Ideen ?

Ich bin drauf und dran mir von Jagwire aus den USA das FOX Remote Lockout Kit zu ordern, dort ist es sogar vorrätig.

Wenn jemand interesse hat mit zuordern (um Versandkosten zu sparen), bitte kurz melden !

Liegt bei 89.99 US Dollar sprich ca. 60-65 Euro ...

DAnke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. April 2007)

hi

es  gäbe die möglichkeit einen luftdämpfer mit aufpumpbarer negativ kammer zu fahren. diesen kann man so aufpumpen, dass er sich etwas mehr zusammenzieht(einfahc mehr druch in die negativkammer). da ließe sich die differenz von 5mm auf jeden fall ausgleichen. das ansprechverhalten verbessert sich auch dadurch.

z.b. bei alten sid dämpfern...


----------



## Smithy (23. April 2007)

Mir gehts ähnlich, mein Dämpfer im 2005er Slayer funktioniert zwar, wäre aber schön einen Notfallplan zu haben.

@ rur36: Ein 190er wäre ja 5mm zu lang, wofür noch ein verlängerndes Frästeil? Verstehe ich da was falsch?

Laut Info der RM-Community hier im Board passt ein 190er ja leider nicht. Allerdings habe ich ein Bild, wo ein Magura Hugin Dämpfer verbaut ist und den gibts ja eigentlich nur in 165 + 190mm. Das Bild ist allerdings auf einer Messe aufgenommen, vielleicht wurde dafür was zurecht gebastelt.

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## rur36 (23. April 2007)

Smithy schrieb:


> Mir gehts ähnlich, mein Dämpfer im 2005er Slayer funktioniert zwar, wäre aber schön einen Notfallplan zu haben.
> 
> @ rur36: Ein 190er wäre ja 5mm zu lang, wofür noch ein verlängerndes Frästeil? Verstehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> ...



Hi,

mein Gedanke mal in ein Bild gebracht....

rot = 185mm ; blau = 190mm ; blauer Kasten, das Frästeil...

5mm, diagonal sind nur wenige mm oder ein kleiner Winkel den es zu überbrücken gilt. Schwer, nunja, aus Alu sollte es selbst als massives Teil nicht mehr als 100 gr. wiegen.









Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Smithy (24. April 2007)

Ah, jetzt hab ichs... Die Idee ist an sich gut. Eine Schwierigkeit sehe ich allerdings: das Frästeil würde ja mit einer Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme verschraubt. Um ein Verdrehen zu verhindern, müsste sich das Frästeil allerdings von unten am Oberrohr abstützen. Durch das entstehende Drehmoment beim Einfedern entsteht dann eine Druckbelastung aufs Oberrohr, eher nicht so gut...

Aber ein guter Anfang! Hilft nur weitertüfteln.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## rur36 (24. April 2007)

Smithy schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt hab ichs... Die Idee ist an sich gut. Eine Schwierigkeit sehe ich allerdings: das Frästeil würde ja mit einer Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme verschraubt. Um ein Verdrehen zu verhindern, müsste sich das Frästeil allerdings von unten am Oberrohr abstützen. Durch das entstehende Drehmoment beim Einfedern entsteht dann eine Druckbelastung aufs Oberrohr, eher nicht so gut...
> 
> Aber ein guter Anfang! Hilft nur weitertüfteln.
> 
> Gruß, Smithy



Genau, so meinte ich das, Brainstorming ...

Würde man jetzt aber die Aussparung nutzen, die ja vorhanden ist im Dreieck, dann sehe das schon anders aus ! Die Belastung wäre dann nicht am Oberrohr, sondern vorn an der Schraube, dann verteilt auf das Dreieck und deren Schweissnähte !

Dazu müsste man ein Formteil haben, welches genau in das Dreieck passt. Zusätzlich noch die neue Halterung nach unten weg, die die 5mm bringt ....

Das Problem ist, wie kann ich ein Formteil einbringen und gleichzeitig die Verlängerung nach unten um 5mm. Ich kann die beiden Halterungen nicht verändern das ein ganzes Teil die Lösung ist.

Es werden also wohl 2 passgenaue Teile....

Zum Bild :

1 Zeigt das Passteil, welches ins 3-Eck passt. IM diesem Passteil ist ein Passloch, wo ein Rechteckteil mit der neuen Bohrung eingeführt wird.

2 ist die Vorderansicht.

Das 3-Eck Passteil nimmt die Kraft auf, welche über das 2'te Passteil mit der neuen Bohrung auf und verteilt diese.

Im Original sind die Druckkräfte in Fahrtrichtung, hierbei genau andersherum. Um die Schraube im Hebel ist die Druckausrichtung nun nach hinten, Zug nach vorn. Allerdings ist der Hebel auch sehr kurz!

Vieleicht vorn (dort wo der neue Dämpfer angeschraubt wird, bis zu Schraube) 20mm, nach hinten zum Rohr aber 40 oder mehr mm. Damit dürfte die Hebelwirkung 2:1 sein, so ca.... (Ich habe in Physik bei dem Thema Hebel gefehlt...).  

Ich bin kein Techniker in der Werkstoffkunde, vieleicht ist ja einer hier, der mal was dazu sagen kann...

Interessant wäre es zu wisen, welche Kräfte auf dem Rahmen anliegen, ohne Dämpfung bzw. für wieviel hier Reserven verbaut sind.

Happy Biking
Ralph


----------



## Ronja (24. April 2007)

Hi, habe auch so ein 185mm Teil, nach vorn verlängern macht schon sinn, weil es ja sonst hinten anklnallt, vieleicht könnte man einen Einsatz für das Dreieck vorn herstellen, in welchem dan ein Loch ist, oder aber was exzentrisches, wo man die Länge mit drehen jeweils anpasst? Seh  bloß nicht, wie der Dämpfer dann noch dazwischen soll, er müßte mit dem schmalen Ende dann nach vorne, aber ob das dann wieder hinten passt?


----------



## rur36 (24. April 2007)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hi, habe auch so ein 185mm Teil, nach vorn verlängern macht schon sinn, weil es ja sonst hinten anklnallt, vieleicht könnte man einen Einsatz für das Dreieck vorn herstellen, in welchem dan ein Loch ist, oder aber was exzentrisches, wo man die Länge mit drehen jeweils anpasst? Seh  bloß nicht, wie der Dämpfer dann noch dazwischen soll, er müßte mit dem schmalen Ende dann nach vorne, aber ob das dann wieder hinten passt?



Wie wäre es denn so ?

Anstatt ein Frästeil für das 3-Eck links und Rechts je eine Schienee, die die vorhandene Halterung nach unten erweitert, quasi einpackt. Unten dann die Bohrung. DAs ganze dann gleich so dick, das man die Kunststoff oder Alulager weglassen kann...

Zusätzlich könnte man das innere 3-Eck ausfräsen und dort zur verstärkung ein Passteil einsetzen !

Happy Biking... 
Ralph


----------



## Smithy (24. April 2007)

Die Idee mit der Schiene ist gefällt mir besser, weil es sich flexibler aufs Dreieck anpassen lässt. Wen Du den Dämpfer vorn weiter unter das Dreieck setzt, dürfte es aber ein Platzproblem mit dem Dämpfergehäuse geben. Die Seite mit Luftkammer, Ventil + Einstellknöpfen baut so breit, dass das Gehäuse vermutlich anschlagen wird. Umgekehrt geht auch nicht, weil sonst Ventil + Co. in der Wippe hängen. Soll nicht zu negativ klingen, mir fällt auch nix Besseres ein. 

Andrerer Ansatz: zwischen hinterem Dämpferende und Sitzrohr ist ja etwas Platz. Vermutlich weniger als 5 bzw. 6mm, sonst würde es ja passen. Wenn allerdings nur 1-2mm fehlen, könnte man diese evtl. von der Wandstärke des Dämpfers abfräsen. 

Ist gewagt und graue Bürotheorie, werde heute Abend erst mal nachmessen wie viel wirklich fehlt.


----------



## rur36 (24. April 2007)

Smithy schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Schiene ist gefällt mir besser, weil es sich flexibler aufs Dreieck anpassen lässt. Wen Du den Dämpfer vorn weiter unter das Dreieck setzt, dürfte es aber ein Platzproblem mit dem Dämpfergehäuse geben. Die Seite mit Luftkammer, Ventil + Einstellknöpfen baut so breit, dass das Gehäuse vermutlich anschlagen wird. Umgekehrt geht auch nicht, weil sonst Ventil + Co. in der Wippe hängen. Soll nicht zu negativ klingen, mir fällt auch nix Besseres ein.
> 
> Andrerer Ansatz: zwischen hinterem Dämpferende und Sitzrohr ist ja etwas Platz. Vermutlich weniger als 5 bzw. 6mm, sonst würde es ja passen. Wenn allerdings nur 1-2mm fehlen, könnte man diese evtl. von der Wandstärke des Dämpfers abfräsen.
> 
> Ist gewagt und graue Bürotheorie, werde heute Abend erst mal nachmessen wie viel wirklich fehlt.




Mir auch 9-)

Ok, meist sind die EInstellschrauben beim Dämpfer nur auf einer Seite, dreht man den Dämpfer um 180 Grad, ist die Einstellschraube unten und dann nicht mehr im Weg ...

Abfräsen würde ich nix, da hätte cih doch bedenken ....

Anbei mal ein neuer Entwurf mit den Schienen. 






Gruss
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (24. April 2007)

Dein Entwurf wird immer besser  

Bzgl. Abschleifen des Dämpfers: Bei meinem Rahmen sind ca. 5mm Platz nach hinten zum Sitzrohr. Es fehlen also ca. 1-2 mm Puffer, damit es vertretbar passt.   Am Dämpferauge ist genug Material dran (zumindest beim Fox), 1mm weniger sollten ihn nicht direkt brechen lassen. Ich organisiere mir bei Gelegenheit mal nen billigen 190er Dämpfer und probiers mal aus. Ob es dauerhaft hält ist natürlich fraglich.

Gruß, Ingo

@ alle Mitlesenden: Drehen Ralph und ich gerade ab, oder macht das alles halbwegs Sinn? Kommentare ausdrücklich erwünscht...


----------



## Ronja (24. April 2007)

ehrlich gesagt versteh ich die Zeichnung nicht ganz, ich hab bis jetzt verstanden, daß in die vorhandene vordere Aufnahme am dreieck etwas geschraubt werden, soll, was dann ein zweites Loch hat, welches nach unten in den Rahmen ragt und damit den Dämpferplatz um die fraglichen 5mm verlängert, soweit so klar, aber wie soll das so fixiert werden, daß es sich nicht loswackelt und dann nach vorn ausweicht, das Dreieck, wo der Dämpfer jetzt dran ist, ist doch gegen den Rahmen abgestützt, mit seiner Schweißnaht, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

Wie wäre es denn, man macht von dem Vorhandenen Dreieck den Lack ab, und läßt sich passgenau darüber ein Dreieck *******n., was ander entscheidenten Stelle größer ist und mehr nach unten ragt. das wäre dann etwas breiter, man bräuchte also neue Buchsen für die Dämpferschrauben, bzw. auch hier längere, das ganze wära aber mit vertretbarem Aufwand zu fertigen, schweißen lassen bei Nicolai oder ähnlicher Firma und sähe nicht zu auffällig aus, Abstützung wäre auch gewährleistet.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (24. April 2007)

Salute Leute,

hab mir die ganze Geschichte auch mal angeschaut und mit Schienen, Platten und Zeug sehe ich die Lösung nicht. Was mir zum Thema einfällt ist eine Exzenterlösung. Das schlimme ist eigentlich das "nur" 5mm zu überbrücken sind, weil das zu erheblichen räumlichen Problemen führt. Vermutlich würden wir uns mit einem 200er Dämpfer leichter tun ... aber zurück zum 190er  
Bei einer Excenterlösung ist die Montage und die Befestigung des Dämpfers problematisch, da kein durchgehender Bolzen mehr gebraucht werden kann, der  Abstand von 5mm zwischen den beiden Befestigungsstellen bereitet bei einem Bolzen für den Dämpfer von 10-12mm Durchmesser schlicht und ergreifend Probleme. Versuche morgen mal schnell was aufzureissen, dann wird's deutlich was ich meine und wo das eigentliche Problem liegt, mir schwebt schon eine Lösung vor, ob die allerdings auf Dauer hält ist fraglich.

Bis dahin
Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. April 2007)

So Jungs und Mädels,

hier mal meine Lösung:
Der Excenter gleicht die überschüssigen 5mm aus, Problem ist die Befestigung am Rahmen, da diese durch den geringen Achsabstand von 5mm nicht mehr durchgehend ausgeführt werden kann. Die Sache würde so zwar theoretisch funktionieren aber in der Praxis siehts meist anders aus, es ist eine Kollision mit dem Dämpfer zu befürchten da der Platz den die Kolbenstange für den Ausgleichsexzenter bietet nur knapp bemessen ist.
Mein Fazit: Ohne gröbere Umbaumassnahme am Rahmen dürfte der Einbau eines 190er Dämpfers wohl eher nicht sicher machbar sein. Die vorgestellte Lösung könnte zwar funktionieren, aber wie lange das alles zusammen hält steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Zum Notfallplan zweiter Dämpfer: Bin davon überzeugt das bei Rocky noch eine Ladung dieser Dämpfer rumliegt ...

Ride on!


----------



## rur36 (25. April 2007)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> hier mal meine Lösung:
> Der Excenter gleicht die überschüssigen 5mm aus, Problem ist die Befestigung am Rahmen, da diese durch den geringen Achsabstand von 5mm nicht mehr durchgehend ausgeführt werden kann. Die Sache würde so zwar theoretisch funktionieren aber in der Praxis siehts meist anders aus, es ist eine Kollision mit dem Dämpfer zu befürchten da der Platz den die Kolbenstange für den Ausgleichsexzenter bietet nur knapp bemessen ist.
> ...




Hi,

tolle Zeichnung ! Die Idee mit dem Excenter gefällt mir gut !

Wenn man den Excenter in eine tiefere Position (sprich senkrecht nach unten)bringt und zusätzlich verhindert, das er sich in beide Richtungen bewegt, könnte das ein sehr guter Ansatz sein !

Happy Biking
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. April 2007)

rur36 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Excenter in eine tiefere Position (sprich senkrecht nach unten)bringt und zusätzlich verhindert, das er sich in beide Richtungen bewegt, könnte das ein sehr guter Ansatz sein !



Problem bei der Lösung ist, das Du die Lage des Dämpfers veränderst und das nicht unerheblich. Laut Herrn Pythagoras musst Du den Lagerpunkt über 43mm   senkrecht nach unten verlagern. Gut, das ganze muss nicht senkrecht vonstatten gehen, aber vermutlich könnte sich eine solche Änderung sehrwohl auf das Federungsverhalten auswirken ... im Grunde müsste man's ausprobieren ob man was merkt ...


ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rur36 (25. April 2007)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> Problem bei der Lösung ist, das Du die Lage des Dämpfers veränderst und das nicht unerheblich. Laut Herrn Pythagoras musst Du den Lagerpunkt über 43mm   senkrecht nach unten verlagern. Gut, das ganze muss nicht senkrecht vonstatten gehen, aber vermutlich könnte sich eine solche Änderung sehrwohl auf das Federungsverhalten auswirken ... im Grunde müsste man's ausprobieren ob man was merkt ...
> 
> 
> ride on!



Sicher, das aber war von vornherein klar, es sei denn Du willst am Rahmen schweissen ....

Wie sich das Verhalten auswirkt kann man tatsächlich erst beschreiben, wenn einmal ein Test durchgeführt wird. Ob das tatsächlich schlechter ist wird sich dann zeigen. Vieleicht sogar besser, wer weiss...

Man kann an Hinterbaudämpfern schon soveil einstellen, das selbst bei einer starken Änderung, eine Anpassung (wohl nicht vollständig) stattfinden kann.

Happy Biking
Ralph


----------



## tomcon (27. April 2007)

...hat schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, einen kürzeren Dämpfer zu nehmen und ein Verlängerungsstück ala Bergwerk zu nehmen?


----------



## Smithy (27. April 2007)

Kürzerer Dämpfer heißt weniger Hub, heißt weniger Federweg (bei gleicher Kinematik).

Fazit: gaaaanz schlechte Idee...  

#Gruß#


----------



## BommelMaster (27. April 2007)

ich versteh echt nicht was ihr euch da so krasse adapterlösungen einfallen lässt.

lasst euch doch beim schlosser einfach exzentrische buchsen drehen, für vone und hinten, und dann passt der 190er dämpfer wie geschmiert, und ihr habt keine probleme


----------



## Smithy (27. April 2007)

Ist doch nicht krass, ist kreativ...  

Exzentrische Buchsen klingt ja gut, aber erklärs bitte nochmal für Amateure: Buchsen heißt Dämpferbuchsen, ok. Dämpfer ist zu lang, daher fehlt Platz. Platzgewinn dadurch, dass der Dämpfer durch die exzentrischen Buchsen hinten weiter in die Wippe und vorne in die Rahmenaufnahme wandert, gell? 

Dann stößt aber Dämpfergehäuse/Ventil an die Aufnahme, denke ich. Außerdem wären die durchgängigen Schrauben zur Dämpferbefestigung nicht mehr möglich, Alternative heißt Befestigung mit je zwei Schrauben pro Seite nur in die Dämpferbuchsen geschraubt?


----------



## rur36 (29. April 2007)

Hmmmm... ich sehe da noch das schon voher gennate Problem....

Es sind NUR 5mm... Wenn man einen 200 oder 210 nutzen möchte wird man genug Spielraum haben, aber nicht bei 5mm aufgeteilt auf 2 Buchsen.

GRuss
Ralph


----------



## BommelMaster (29. April 2007)

Smithy schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht krass, ist kreativ...
> 
> Exzentrische Buchsen klingt ja gut, aber erklärs bitte nochmal für Amateure: Buchsen heißt Dämpferbuchsen, ok. Dämpfer ist zu lang, daher fehlt Platz. Platzgewinn dadurch, dass der Dämpfer durch die exzentrischen Buchsen hinten weiter in die Wippe und vorne in die Rahmenaufnahme wandert, gell?
> 
> Dann stößt aber Dämpfergehäuse/Ventil an die Aufnahme, denke ich. Außerdem wären die durchgängigen Schrauben zur Dämpferbefestigung nicht mehr möglich, Alternative heißt Befestigung mit je zwei Schrauben pro Seite nur in die Dämpferbuchsen geschraubt?



VERWECHSELT eine exzentrische buchse NICHT MIT DER DARSTELLUNG OBEN !!!

exzentrische buchse heißt, dass das loch, wo die schraube zur befestigung durchgeteckt wird, nicht in der mitte der buchse liegt, sondern weiter außen, die schraube geht aber trotzdem ganz normal durch. dadurch kann man die effektive dämpferlänge verändern, ohne irgendwelche nachteile in kauf zu nahmen, oder groß was an rahmen/dämpfer zu ändern.

es können weiterhin die ganz normalen schrauben benutzt werden, weil das loch ja trotzdem ganz durchgeht, nur halt nicht genau in der mitte, sondern außerhalb der buchsenmitte.


eine dämpferbuchse hat (da wo sie in den dämpfer gesteckt wird) einen durchmesser von ca 12-13mm.

das loch hat einen durchmesser von 6 mm - bleiben noch auf jeder seite min 3mm "fleisch" übrig. das lässt einen spielraum von 2-2,5mm, um von der mitte wegzukommen.

wenn man jetzt auf beiden dämpferaugen solche buchsen einbaut, kommt man auf genau diese 5mm dämpferlänge, die insg zu lang sind.

bei einem guten schlosser kosten solche buchsen ca 30 euro(4 stück, also für beide seiten)

es ist absolut unproblematisch, und man hat kein extra bauteil


----------



## Smithy (30. April 2007)

Danke Bommelmaster, jetzt wirds klar. Denke so ists gemeint:





Aber ist da nicht ein Denkfehler drin? Die Befestigungsschrauben bleiben ja effektiv an derselben Position, damit gibt gibt der Dämpfer wieder die gesamte Einbaulänge vor. Da die Bestigungspunkte an Rahmen + Wippe auch gleich bleiben, ändert sich an der eigentlichen Dämpferlänge nichts. Es wandert nur das mehr an "Fleisch" der asymmetrischen Seite der Buchsen weiter in den Rahmen + Wippe, oder?

Hoffentlich mache *ich* den Denkfehler, wäre nämlich sonst die beste Lösung... 

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## BommelMaster (30. April 2007)

den machst du, mein lieber, den denkfehler.

is doch logisch wenn die löcher weiter richtung dämpfermitte gehen, dass der dämpfer effektiv kürzer wird

dass es auch die letzten verstehen


----------



## Smithy (30. April 2007)

Bleib locker, in dem Fall mach ich gern den Denkfehler... 

Aber es passt leider trotzdem nicht: Du holst mit den asymmetrischen Buchsen zwar die Verbindungspunkte näher zusammen, aber damit gewinnst Du nur vorn die 2.5mm, weil der Dämpfer tiefer in die Rahmenaufnahme wandert. Hinten kommt dagegen die Wippe näher zum Dämpfer, aber die ist nicht das Problem. Problematisch ist vielmehr, dass aufgrund der Mehrlänge der Dämpfer ans Sitzrohr stösst und diese Länge bleibt - unabhängig von den Buchsen - hinten gleich.

Nicht falsch verstehen, will hier nix zu Tode reden. Wenn außer mir jeder denkt es funktioniert, dann gebt mir ein Zeichen und ich geh´Bier holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (30. April 2007)

also das mit der anrede grad war eher scherzhaft gemeint, nicht böswillig oder sonstwas, also locker halt ... 

wenn natürlich hinten zwischen dämpfer und sitzrohr so wenig platz ist, dass ein 5mm bzw (mit der exzentrischen buchse vorne) ein ca 2,5mm längerer dämpfer nicht mehr reinpasst, hilft es halt nur noch, den dämpfer da hinten etwas abzuschleifen, meistens sind diese dort eh sehr "dick", dass es kein problem ist, mal 1-2mm abzutragen.


irgendwelche notlösungen mit adapter etc sind doch käse, sehen nicht gut aus, schädigen dem rahmen und verändern die kinematik.


----------



## Smithy (30. April 2007)

Ist kein Thema, bin nicht so zart besaitet... 

Vermutlich ist Deine Kombination die Lösung: asymmetrische Buchsen vorn und den Rest hinten abschleifen. Material ist genug da, sollte funktionieren!


----------



## BommelMaster (30. April 2007)

dann nimm doch hinten auch noch die exzentrischen buchsen, und dann hast du die original geometrie


----------



## Mexxle (6. Mai 2007)

So..

hab ja auch das Problem.
Mein Dämpfer ist ein Fox RP3.
Nervt aufgrund von fehlendem LockOut total.. Auch ProPedal bringt m.E. nichts. 

Ich hab mir jetzt in Ebay mal den neuen RockShox Ario 2.2 mit Lockout geholt.
Mal sehn was ich da machen kann.
Alu, Dreh und Fräsbank ist vorhanden..

Wenn der Dämpfer da ist, werd ich mir mal die Sache näher anschauen.
Über ein Stück abfräsen bin ich nicht ganz so abgeneigt, davor wird aber ein wenig gerechnet.
Die Sache mit den Excenter ist vernünftig.

Melde mich bald mal wieder!

Mexx


----------



## Mexxle (13. Mai 2007)

So.. Dämpfer ist mal drin.

Die Buchsen, die an den Rahmen gehen hab ich exzentrisch gebohrt.
d.h. ich hab den Dämpfer mal um 2mm nach "vorne" geholt.
Zwischen dem anderen Ende des Dämpfers und der Sitzrohr ist noch ca. 1mm Luft.
Reicht mir, wenn sich die Buchsen nicht "rausdrehen" (Excenter dreht sich)

Heute nachmittag ist mal eine Testfahrt von 30km angesagt, mal sehen was da so alles passiert.
Den alten nehm ich mal als Vorsorge mit.

Wenn das hält ist es gut, der Ario blockt auf den ersten Versuchen gut, erst mal bin ich zufrieden!  

Ich denke aber das ich an den Excenterbuchsen noch ne Führung anschweisse, dass sich diese nicht mehr drehen können.
Diese Führung werde ich dann an das Dreieck anliegen lassen.
Wenns tut, dann poste ich ein paar Bilder

Schönen Sonntag!

Mexx


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Mai 2007)

die excenterbuchsen können sich doch net drehen, du presst die ja mit der schraube fest an den rahmen. runde buchsen drehen sich doch auch nicht im rahmen


----------



## Mexxle (14. Mai 2007)

Servus.

Klar, es ist richtig mit der Klemmung, aber die Kraft die mit der Schraube (M6) auf die Fläche gepresst wird, ist geringer als dei Kraft die vom Hinterbau auf den vorderen Dämpferteil kommt.
Ergo: die Buchsen könnten sich verschieben.
Gestern auf 45km hats noch nichts gebraucht, der Dämpfer ist 1A, werde aber das ganze nochmal zerlegen und genauer betrachten.
Obs wo was gebraucht hat!

Gruß

Mexx


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2007)

du hast doch den dämpfer weiter nach vorne positioniert, das heißt die löcher in den buchsen sind so weit vorne wie möglich, und die richtung der kraft geht ja auch genau nach vorne, insofern können sich die buchsen ja nicht weiter verdrehen, als wie sie eh schon sind


----------



## Mexxle (14. Mai 2007)

Hmm.. überleg nochmal..

die orginalbohrungen sind weiter vorne, d.h. die exzentrischen hinter dem Drehpunkt.. oder?

Kraft vom vom Sitzrohr richtung Dreiecksaufnahme.
Ich habe in meinem Fall einen Hebel auf den Drehpunkt von 2mm.
bei der Kraft von ca.. 700N - 1500N (70kg Fahrer aufwärts, und Federung) die auf den Hebel drückt, kann es schon sein, das sich der mal verdrehen will..

Oder?

Mexx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2007)

ich habs vorher falsch gesagt, aber richtig gemeint.

die loch von der vorderen buchse ist so weit hinten, wie möglich, dass der dämpfer halt nach vorne wandert. und weiter nach hinten kann das loch nicht gehen


----------



## Ronja (15. Mai 2007)

mach doch bitte mal ein Foto, ich würds auch gern verstehen.

Danke!


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2007)

Ich auch


----------



## Mexxle (15. Mai 2007)

Morgen... Versprochen!

Mexx


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (3. Juni 2007)

Mexxle schrieb:


> Morgen... Versprochen!
> 
> Mexx



Wann?


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2007)

morgen in einem Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Juni 2007)

ach so..  
nee is klar..

Naja, hoffentlich ist nix passiert..


----------



## rur36 (9. Juni 2007)

AW: Rocky Mountain OLD Slayer Thread 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

hab auf der Willinger Messe mit den Jungs von FOX gesprochen. Es gibt RP3 bzw. RP23 mit 185mm zum freundlichen Preis von 449,--

Allerdings gibts 20% wenn man den alten Dämpfer einsendet.

Storck soll wohl auch die 185'er verbaut haben.

Ist das nun ein Lichtblick oder 'ganz schön teuer'....?

Wenn man betrachtet, das die 5th Air bei Epay für um die 100 verhökert werden ist das schon heftich ...

bye
Ralph


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2007)

Und vor allem gehen die 5th. Air richtig gut...


----------



## Mexxle (25. Juli 2007)

Sorry Jungs.. 

hab mich hier aus persönlichen Gründen einige Zeit nicht sehen lassen können.

Das mit dem Ario hat funktioniert, doch war ich sehr unzufrieden mit dem Dämpfer selber.

Stehe seit gestern mit nem HVR 200 auf Kriegsfuß.
Der wird da jetzt auch erst mal eingebaut.. 
Vom Ario hab ich Fotos gemacht, aber die Qualität ist shit.
Hab ich aber zu spät festgestellt.
Sobald ich mit dem HVR was mach kommen dann auch wirklich Pixx.

Sorry

Mexx


----------



## Mexxle (27. Juli 2007)

So.. der HVR ist mal drin, funktioniert auch wunderbar, ich hab so ca. 1-1,5mm Spielraum mit dem Dämpferende zum Sitzrohr, das Zugstufenverstellrad passt auch grad noch ans Dreieck des Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr ran.

Ich mach mal schnell ein paar Pics mit der HandyCam, muss heute nachmittag noch ein wenig an der Halterung feilen, die es verhindert dass sich mein Excenter verdreht, dann wird alles nochmal zuerlegt, passende Schrauben organisiert und das silber eloxiert.

Mexx


----------



## Mexxle (27. Juli 2007)

Also hier mal die Bilder.



























Das ist noch nicht so wie es bleibt!!

Mexx


----------



## Ronja (27. Juli 2007)

Hey, das sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Wenn Du es nochmal auseinander machst, könntest Du vieleicht noch ein Foto machen wo genau der Dämpfer selbst nun angehängt ist, eingebaut sieht es aus, als geht die Schraube durch Dämpferauge und das originale Schweißteil.

Aber an sich, gute Arbeit, könntest Du noch eins machen? oder ist das Dämpferspezifisch?

Gruß Ronja.


----------



## Mexxle (28. Juli 2007)

Hi Ronja.

Diese kleine Augen im Dreieck habe ich durch passendere größere ersetzt.
Schaut jetzt auch besser aus.

Ich habe das "Teil" (Buchse  ) vorher noch sandgestrahlt, Fotographiert, gewogen (29g) und wieder eingebaut.

schaut jetzt noch besser aus, habe auch noch andere Schrauben genommen, nur die Beilagscheiben sind immer noch drin.
Ich brauch noch Linsenkopfschrauben M5 x 10 mm mit großem Kopf (Durchmesser größer 8,5mm)

Bilder werden noch die Tage eingestellt, das ganze wird aber noch silber oder rot eloxiert.

MFG

P.S.. einzelanfertigung in Handarbeit, spezifisch genau für den Dämpfer.. 

Mexx


----------



## decolocsta (28. Juli 2007)

Saugeil


----------



## SlayMe (28. Juli 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Saugeil



Allerdings.
Und wenn dann anderen Slayer-Fahrern irgendwann die Dämpfer platzen, dann kennste ja nun schon Deinen neuen Zweitjob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexxle (28. Juli 2007)

Neue Pics.

Nun nähere Pics.
Wie gesagt soll wird noch aufpoliert und eloxiert.
Schraube kommt auch ne neue:


----------



## Ronja (28. Juli 2007)

Genial!


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (29. Juli 2007)

Respekt. Sieht wirklich gut aus. 
Bin mal auf Langzeitbelastungstest gespannt, ob die Aufnahme am Unterrohr hält und alles spielfrei läuft usw.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Juli 2007)

Wadenbeißerle schrieb:


> ...ob die Aufnahme am Unterrohr hält...



Meinst wohl Aufnahme Unterseite Oberrohr 
Klugscheissmodus -> OFF


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (2. August 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Meinst wohl Aufnahme Unterseite Oberrohr
> Klugscheissmodus -> OFF



exakt.


----------



## ironnan (12. August 2007)

Habe mit gerade ein Old Slayer Jahrgang 2005 zugelegt. Der eingebaute 185er RP3 Dämpfer war mir zu zäh. Ich habe meinen alten 190er DT Swiss eingebaut. Der passt toll und verbessert die Performance enorm.


----------



## lim (15. August 2007)

Hast Du Deinen 190er DT Swiss ohne Adapter eingebaut?
Habe noch ein 2003 Slayer mit einem 185er Fox Float. Würde gerne auf den RP3 umrüsten. Verkaufst Du Deinen?


----------



## ironnan (17. August 2007)

Ja, ich habe den DT ohne Adapter eingebaut. Es sind sogar noch 3-4mm Platz. Den "alten" (ist noch kaum gebraucht) Fox behalte ich. Ich denke, die 5mm mehr  machen die Geometrie bei 130mm vorne ein bisschen quirliger. Wenn ich aber nicht Alpencross fahre werde ich die Gabel auf 100mm zurückbauen. Ich denke, dann passt der Fox wieder gut dazu - er hat allerdings eine brutale Dämpfung. Ich fahre ihn mit meinen 83-85kg komplett offen.


----------



## Mexxle (22. August 2007)

Kannst du mal ein Foto mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer machen.

Meiner hält noch gut 

Mexx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexxle (4. September 2007)

Mein Dämpfer ist noch super, eloxiert ist leider noch nichts, zuim Fahren komm ich auch kaum,

A- Sau Kalt (für den Sommer, schlecht für die Motivation  )
B- bin ich mitten im Renovieren und vor so ner Zeit wie jetzt komm ich eh net raus.. 

Also.. warten bis Winter.. grrrr...

P.S.. Foto dät mich immer noch interessieren..


----------



## ironnan (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mexxle,
tut mit leid, dass ich so lange nicht reagiert habe. Ich habe drei kleine Kinder    - ich bin froh, wenn ich zum biken komme
Jetzt bin ich aber gleich in den Keller und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich sie hier rein bringe - mal sehn.


----------



## ironnan (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin grad ein bisschen verzweifelt. Wie kriegt ihr euere Bilder in die Antworten? Meine sind immer  zu groß, auch wenn ich sie auf 640 x < 640 runterbringe.


----------



## ironnan (12. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt hats geklappt. Hier sind die Bilder


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (23. Oktober 2007)

OK - leider sind die Bilder recht klein aber wenns funzt dann ist daß doch ne gute Nachricht. Falls der Fox mal den Geist aufgeben sollte..  
Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers ist doch 190mm ?!
Und der Federweg ? 
Kannst du das bitte nachmessen ironnan. Da gibt es doch auch unterschiedliche oder?


----------



## ironnan (24. Oktober 2007)

Der Fox-Dämpfer federt 44mm ein, der DT-Dämpfer 50mm. Offizielle Federwegsangabe mit Fox sind 125mm. Mit dem DT müssten das rein rechnerisch müssten das dann 142mm sein. Bei 10mm Sag wird jedoch nie der ganze Federweg ausgenutzt(ca. 75%). Ich müsste den Dämpfer mit ca. 25mm Sag fahren, um ihn zum Durchschlagen zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironnan (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mexxle,
wie bekommst du die Bilder so groß in die Antwort?


----------



## ironnan (25. Oktober 2007)

,


----------



## SlayMe (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ironnan,
das finde ich ja klasse mit dem DT Dämpfer. Hast Du mal probiert, ob da der Hinterbau an die Sitzstrebe schlagen kann, wenn der Dämpfer komplett einfedert? Und kannst Du mal einen kleinen Vergleich der beiden Dämpfer schreiben?
Danke.


----------



## ironnan (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo SlayMe,
der Hinterbau kann nicht anschlagen, da der DT nur 6mm mehr Federweg am Dämpfer hat als der Fox - die ist der dann auch länger ( 190 zu 185 mm). Ich hatte nur befürchtet, dass die Kettenstreben am Tretlager anstoßen würden. Da war aber genug Luft. 
Zur Dämpferperformance ist zu sagen, dass der DT deutlich aktiver ist als der Fox - er spricht auch viel feiner an. Die Dämpfung des DT hat auch mehr Spielraum - beim DT passt sie gerade noch bei ca. 8 bar bevor sie zu zäh wird. Den Fox konnte ich bei meinen 85kg nicht mehr abstimmen - ich denke bei ca 10,5 - 11 Bar ist hier Ende - also nichts für Leichtgewichte. Die Jungs von Toxoholics würden in aber tunen (für 98 Euro: regulärer Dämpferservice). Sie wollen aber Vorgaben in % ausgehend vom momentanen Istzustand des Dämpfers.


----------



## papaluna (26. Oktober 2007)

ironnan schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe den DT ohne Adapter eingebaut. Es sind sogar noch 3-4mm Platz. Den "alten" (ist noch kaum gebraucht) Fox behalte ich. Ich denke, die 5mm mehr  machen die Geometrie bei 130mm vorne ein bisschen quirliger. Wenn ich aber nicht Alpencross fahre werde ich die Gabel auf 100mm zurückbauen. Ich denke, dann passt der Fox wieder gut dazu - er hat allerdings eine brutale Dämpfung. Ich fahre ihn mit meinen 83-85kg komplett offen.



Hallo ironnan !
Jetzt muss ich mich auch mal hier reinhängen.
Also bei meinem 2003 Slayer mit 185mm(Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge) FoxFloat RL habe ich noch 5mm Luft vom Ende des Dämpferkolbens zum Sitzrohr.
Es ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen wie bei dir noch "3-4mm" Platz sein sollen, wenn der DT190 von Mitte Dämpferauge zu Mitte Dämpferauge 190mm lang ist, es sei denn das er im entlasten Zustand kürzer als diese 190mm ist.

gruss
Papaluna


----------



## ironnan (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo papaluna,
ich dachte zuerst mein Dämpfer wäre defekt und würde nicht mehr ganz ausfedern. Ich habe die beiden dann nebeneinander gelegt und beide nachgemessen. Der eine hat 185 der andere 190mm. In einem der Treads hier im Forum wurde geschrieben, dass Rocky Mountain eventuell das Dämpfermaß verändern würde. Ich kann mir jetzt nur vorstellen, dass ich die letzte Serie (evtl. 2006) erwischt habe, bei der dieses Maß verändert wurde. 
Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man hier richtig große Photos postet, sonst würde ich hier bessere Photos reinsetzen - so wie oben schon geschehen.


----------



## SlayMe (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ironnan,
Ganz oben auf den IBC Seite steht etwa in der Mitte FOTOALBUM. Klicke da rauf. Dann musst Du auf der erscheinenden Seite etwas unter den "Privaten Nachrichten" auf FOTOS HOCHLADEN klicken. Auf der nächsten Seite einfach auf DURCHSUCHEN klicken und dann nur noch den richtigen Ort finden und doppelklicken. Danach auf UPLOAD klicken. Das Laden dauert. Unter jedem hochgeladenen Bild sind zwei Codes . Einer für Thumbnail, einer für große Bilder. Diesen Code kopieren und in den Text der Antwort reinkopieren. ANTWORTEN und fertig.


----------



## papaluna (28. Oktober 2007)

ironnan schrieb:


> Hallo papaluna,
> ich dachte zuerst mein Dämpfer wäre defekt und würde nicht mehr ganz ausfedern. Ich habe die beiden dann nebeneinander gelegt und beide nachgemessen. Der eine hat 185 der andere 190mm. In einem der Treads hier im Forum wurde geschrieben, dass Rocky Mountain eventuell das Dämpfermaß verändern würde. Ich kann mir jetzt nur vorstellen, dass ich die letzte Serie (evtl. 2006) erwischt habe, bei der dieses Maß verändert wurde.
> Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man hier richtig große Photos postet, sonst würde ich hier bessere Photos reinsetzen - so wie oben schon geschehen.



Hallo ironnan !
Also wenn du mit eingebautem 190 mm Dt noch 3-4mm platz vom Kolbenende zum Sitzrohr hast und dein urprünglich eingebauter Fox Float 185mm lang ist, dann müsste bei dir ja der Abstand Sitzrohr Mitte Dämpferbefestigung Oberrohr größer sein als bei meinem 2003 Rahmen. Oder spielt evtl. die Rahmengrösse eine Rolle(ich habe einen 19,5 Zoll)? Evtl. hat der DT am Kolbenende auch weniger Material oder vielleicht wurde in deinem Rahmenbaujahr(2005?) die Dämpferbefestigung etwas weiter nach vorne versetzt.
Auf jeden Fall schon mal schön für dich.

Gruss aus Kölle
Papaluna


----------



## ironnan (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Papaluna,
mein Rahmen ist mindestens ein 2005er wenn nicht ein 2006er Rahmen. Ich habe das Rad dieses Jahr gebraucht - aber ohne jede Gebrauchsspuren - als Komplettrad bei Ebay ersteigert. Der Rahmen hat die typische rot-weiße Teamlackierung mit einem "limited" (ltd) - Hinweis. Mein Fox-Dämpfer hat tatsächlich mehr als 1cm Luft zum Sitzrohr - ich habe ihn jetzt noch einmal testhalber eingebaut. Meine Rahmengröße ist aber nur 19". Der DT - Dämpfer hat genauso viel Material am Dämpferauge wie der Fox.
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein Bisschen


----------



## papaluna (29. Oktober 2007)

ironnan schrieb:


> Hallo Papaluna,
> mein Rahmen ist mindestens ein 2005er wenn nicht ein 2006er Rahmen. Ich habe das Rad dieses Jahr gebraucht - aber ohne jede Gebrauchsspuren - als Komplettrad bei Ebay ersteigert. Der Rahmen hat die typische rot-weiße Teamlackierung mit einem "limited" (ltd) - Hinweis. Mein Fox-Dämpfer hat tatsächlich mehr als 1cm Luft zum Sitzrohr - ich habe ihn jetzt noch einmal testhalber eingebaut. Meine Rahmengröße ist aber nur 19". Der DT - Dämpfer hat genauso viel Material am Dämpferauge wie der Fox.
> Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein Bisschen


Hallo ironnan,
leider nicht wirklich. Die Fakten ,185mm Mitte Auge zu Mitte Auge, mehr Platz vom Dämpfer zum Sitzrohr bei gleicher Rahmengrösse(meiner ist 48cm respektive 19' und nicht 19,5' wie ich dachte) deuten wohl darauf hin das RM die vordere Dämpferaufnahme etwas nach vorne gesetzt hat bei deinem 2005 Rahmen(2006 wurde das Old durch das New Slayer ersetzt denke ich.).

Letztlich kann ich das wohl nur klären indem ich mal probier so einen 190 mm DT einzubauen. Mal sehen ob mal irgendwie einer leihweise aufzutreiben ist.

Trotzdem danke für deine nochmalige Antwort

Gruss Gert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeißerle (29. Oktober 2007)

Bei meinem Rahmen (2003) sind zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzrohr ca. 4mm.
Daß kann dann leider nicht passen wie bei dir ironman.. 
wenn du mit dem Fox ca. 10mm hast ist der Rahmen wohl schon auf 190mm umgestellt worden.
Und dann noch mehr Federweg, wenns bei vollem einfedern passt.
Sauber sag i..


----------



## l-taXez-l (13. November 2007)

@ mexxle
du hast nicht zufällig eine technische zeichnung von deine "spezialbuchsenhalterung" parat 
kenn nen typ der ne Maschinenbaufirma besitzt ziemlich gut =)
der könnte das auch in "massen" produzieren fals noch mehr nachfragen kämen 
(man möcht sich ja helfen und du sollst kein einzelfall bleiben ^^)
hab nämlich nen 70er slayer definitiv aus 2005 mitnen kaputten rp3 drin -.- allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob nen 190er dämpfer reinpasst ... hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert ...

achja hab mich nochma durchgelesen und festgestellt das mageres interesse an einen fox float rp3 besteht mit ner 185er einbaulänge ... bei bedarf kann man ihn reparieren lassen weiß aber noch nicht was das kosten wird ... is nur die dichtung in der stickstoff bzw. ölkammer defekt also kein großer materialschaden was zu aufwändig wäre ... lediglich dichtungen tauschen und neu befüllen lassen ...
werd ihn mir wahrscheinlich reparieren lassen ... wie gesagt wenn interesse vorhanden ist könnt ihr euch ja melden


----------



## ironnan (12. März 2008)

Ich habe einen Fox rp3 mit 185mm im Angebot. Er ist kaum gebraucht und sieht aus wie neu. Er war in einem 2005er OldSlayer. Ich habe ihn gleich gegen einen 190mm DT Swiss 210L ersetzt. Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mit melden.


----------



## LockeTirol (29. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines 2004er Slayer Rahmens. Da ich bisher wegen der einstellbaren Druckstufe sehr begeistert vom Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 Dämpfer gewesen bin, dachte ich daran so einen als 190er ins Slayer zu stricken. Leider habe auch ich das Platzproblem.

Nun meine Idee:
Was haltet ihr von der Idee den inneren Endanschlag des Däpfers mit einem Kunsstoffring/Elastomerring etwas zu unterfüttern? Ich denke ein 2mm Elastomering müsste schon genügen. Das würde bedeuten dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr komplett ausfedert. Zumindest bei einem Pearl müsste das gehen.

Bitte Eure Meinung hierzu!


----------



## Hatehiller (13. Juni 2008)

schon mal jemand nen Fox DHX air mit 190 im old slayer gehabt?!


----------

